# Cocci in Pregnant Doe



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a Nubian doe that is 3 months pregnant. She is scouring off and on from really liquid to soft pellets w/mucus. She is on bushy browse and meadow grass hay only. I have done several fecals and no worms, but small amounts of cocci. She is acting pretty normal, normal temp, just tail down. I have been given corrid by my vet...but don't want to give it and the accompanying thiamine injections to her. I have Baycox, but read not to give it to pregnant animals. She does also have access to green grass, but small amounts and this is nothing new. I do have her on probiotic paste which seems to help.
This doe did get bad cocci after she had a terrible kidding last year and a round of antibiotics. What do you advise?
Thank you,
janice


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Fecals are not going to be very accurate for you, it's too cold. It is unusual for an adult to have cocci, I'm sure you likely know that, but it really is unless her health is poor or the conditions are dirty. Are her eyelids nice and dark pink? Coat nice? You don't have to give thiamine with Corid, it doesn't cause thiamine deficiency in goats, just coccidia, but you'd have to give such huge doses in an adult goat. Also, it's not that great for treatment. Best for prevention. 

I would give her a sulfa per the dosing info in the files if I treated her for coccidia. But I would probably worm for barberpole (if it were me, my area) and see if that cleared it up first, especially if the eyelids are not dark pink.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a 2yo doe that did this, she was not raised on cocci prevention. 
We used a sulfa med and divided the dose in 2, drenching 2x a day instead of once. Worked great for her. We did also put her on medicated feed for a few months to help her gut recover. She never had any more problems according to her new owner. 

The worming along with is a good idea. One thing gets off and it all can get a jump and get out of whack to flare up.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Ashley said:


> Fecals are not going to be very accurate for you, it's too cold. It is unusual for an adult to have cocci, I'm sure you likely know that, but it really is unless her health is poor or the conditions are dirty. Are her eyelids nice and dark pink? Coat nice? You don't have to give thiamine with Corid, it doesn't cause thiamine deficiency in goats, just coccidia, but you'd have to give such huge doses in an adult goat. Also, it's not that great for treatment. Best for prevention.
> 
> I would give her a sulfa per the dosing info in the files if I treated her for coccidia. But I would probably worm for barberpole (if it were me, my area) and see if that cleared it up first, especially if the eyelids are not dark pink.


I took your advice, Ashley and wormed her yesterday with Ivermectin. She scoured pretty badly last night, but last poop I saw was dark green, big, soft pellets with no mucus. I am hoping this means I did the right thing. I actually did not know about the fecals not being accurate with the cold weather and I greatly appreciate you telling me  I still am considering using di-methox to treat the cocci...they sure do hate that stuff, but I am not willing to give the Baycox. I read a couple articles: http://www.cabdirect.org/abstracts/...0;jsessionid=DF163B2589CD1AA339AF7D3013D57DAF
and: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.fivetanimalhealth.com/products/baycox-5-1&h=SAQH9lVxh


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Mix the dimethox with some apple juice concentrate.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I would put her on some Tribrissen (a sulfa drug) for a few days to control the cocci. It comes in a tube and is fairly easy to give. Your vet will have it.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

*Pregnancy hormone causing scouring?*



Tim Pruitt said:


> I would put her on some Tribrissen (a sulfa drug) for a few days to control the cocci. It comes in a tube and is fairly easy to give. Your vet will have it.


My vet....may have it...he has been know to not even have epinephrin on hand I will ask him, though and thank you.
I have recently been told that she may be scouring from hormone surges from pregnancy. Have any of you ever had this happen?


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

No. I seriously doubt that hormone surges are the reason for her scouring.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, knock on wood, but she hasn't had cowpies for 36 hours now  I sure hope that worms were the culprit. The cocci hasn't gotten any worse in the fecals and she looks beautiful...but her tail is still down and her poops are still soft, huge sticky pellets. I really appreciate every one that gave me comments and I will keep you posted...hopefully with healthy kid pics in two months from today!


----------

